# [OFF] Mon PC est cassé (Résolu)

## jerep6

Salut,

J'ai un gros soucis avec mon ordinateur fixe. Il ne veut plus démarrer. (problème matériel). Voici le déroulement des faits :

Allumer l'ordinateur

1-Activer la prise (ON) => Je dispose d'une multiprise avec un bouton ON/OFF.

2-Allumer le pc

3-10sec après, une série de bip se fait entendre puis le pc s'éteint

Plus j'essaie de rallumer l'ordinateur plus il s'éteint rapidement

Pour arriver à démarrer l'ordinateur, il faut que je laisse la prise sur ON durant quelques minutes avant d'allumer l'ordi. Ce qui donne :

1-Activer la prise (ON)

2-Attendre 5min ou plus

3-Allumer le PC

Ordinateur allumé

Depuis que j'ai installé windows 7 j'obtiens un bsod récurrent un BCCODE 124. J'ai enlevé tous les périphériques non utiles et il revient toujours. La ram a été testé (avec l'utilitaire de windows) et pas de problème.

Aujourd'hui

J'ai booté sur XP et au bout de quelques minutes l'ordi s'est figé. Reset et pas moyen de le rallumer :

Le pc est sous tension, le ventilateur de la carte graphique tourne, celui du cpu aussi, une diode verte de la carte mère est allumée, mais aucun bip, écran noir et pas de BIOS affiché.

D'où vient ce problème ? Carte mère morte, processeur grillé ?

Informations complémentaires :

Carte mère => A8NE

Processeur => AMD 3800+Last edited by jerep6 on Fri Jan 29, 2010 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

t'as le manuel de ta carte mère ? Tu pourrais y trouver des informations concernant la série de bips, genre : 2bips = pb CPU ; 3 bips = RAM ; ....

----------

## ryo-san

Salut

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> t'as le manuel de ta carte mère ? Tu pourrais y trouver des informations concernant la série de bips, genre : 2bips = pb CPU ; 3 bips = RAM ; ....

 

Absolument , sinon voici la liste

Je dirais a vue de nez que ca sent le CPU encrassé par la poussière => il se met en sécurité.

@+Last edited by ryo-san on Sat Jan 23, 2010 3:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jerep6

Le processeur n'a pas de poussière, je le souffle assez régulièrement.

Je vais donc regarder le manuel de ma carte mère pour voir si je trouve des informations.

Sur un autre pc j'ai un D-Bracket. Savez vous s'il existe un équivalent pour Asus ?

----------

## ryo-san

re

Pas a ma connaissance, non.

J'ai mal lu ton post, ton PC ne fais plus de BIP du coup ...

Bon bah ce que je te conseilles :

 - Processeur : ok jvu les protections actuelles, je ne pense pas qu'il soit grillé.

 - Mémoire , si tu en as pas changé recemment et si tu l'as testée : ok 

 il te reste donc : 

1 / alimentation

2 / carte graphique

3 / carte mère 

par coût croissant. 

Commence peut etre par enlever la carte graphique pour voir si tu as un POST, et alterner les barrettes memoires si tu en a 2.

cela releve de l'electricité - electronique, c'est pas mon dada  :Smile: 

Bon courage.

----------

## razer

Vérifie que les condensateurs sur la carte mère n'ont pas gonflé sur le dessus, voir perdu leur diélectrique

Un PC qui démarre après un certain temps de chauffe, c'est généralement çà la raison.

----------

## jerep6

 *razer wrote:*   

> Vérifie que les condensateurs sur la carte mère n'ont pas gonflé sur le dessus, voir perdu leur diélectrique

 

Je ne vois pas d'anomalie au niveau des condensateurs.

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> Commence peut etre par enlever la carte graphique pour voir si tu as un POST, et alterner les barrettes memoires si tu en a 2.

 

J'ai enlevé périphérique par périphérique jusqu'à ce qu'il ne reste plus que le processeur et c'est toujours pareil : le jus dans la cm, le fan du cpu tourne, mais aucun bip rien.

Je vais donc emmener mon ordi chez le docteur.

Merci.

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est quel modèle de CM Asus, pour mes statistiques perso?

----------

## jerep6

C'est une A8N-E. Tu veux plus de détails ?

----------

## supertux54

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un problème similaire il y a longtemps , donc il y a de forte chance pour que ce soit

du à ton matos.

Pour commencer, va dans le bios et UNDERclock un peu ton proco et/ou le FSB si tu peux.

Si ça ne vas pas beaucoup mieux, c'est mort.

Ensuite, si c'est un peu plus stable, fait toi un cd avec UBCD et teste tes mémoires.

Si elles sont défectueuses, soit tu les changes, soit tu baisse un peu la fréquence et le voltage pour quelles chauffent mois

(on ne sait jamais, en attendant de mieux)

Également, dis nous si tu t'es amusé à faire de l'OC ou pas car de nos jours, les CM claquent rapidement ou dur longtemps.

Bonne chance

----------

## jerep6

Le soucis c'est que je n'ai pas overclocké le matériel de l'ordinateur. De plus, je ne peux plus accéder au BIOS.

----------

## supertux54

Re,

Je ne connais pas la carte, tu peux voir si tu n'as pas un cavalier pour baisser le fsb !!

Et il faut alléger la config, garde juste une barette mémoire et une carte vidéo pour tester aussi.

Sinon, j'ai bien l'impression que c'est fichu.

Je viens de regarde rapidement la doc de ta CM.

VERIFIE en redémontant et remontant que le cpu et le ventirad sont bien montés.

Ensuite, puisque ça empire, le mieux serait de pouvoir tester tes composants sur une autre CM chez un ami si tu peux.

Et puis, fais aussi très attention à ton alimentation qui peut être aussi en cause !! (la oubli le copain et trouve une veille

carte).

Sinon, vois la garantie si tu est encore dans les délais.

Salutations

----------

## kwenspc

 *supertux54 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VERIFIE en redémontant et remontant que le cpu et le ventirad sont bien montés.
> 
> 

 

Une fois installé c'est très très rare que ça bouge ça tout de même.

Je serais plus pour l'alim ou les condensateurs de la CM perso ou la ram.

----------

## jerep6

Comment l'alim peut elle être responsable ? Tout est alimenté CM, lecteur CD, ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Comment l'alim peut elle être responsable ? Tout est alimenté CM, lecteur CD, ...

 

La CM est la plus sensible aux tensions irrégulières (sous-tensions, sur-tensions) car elle embarquent les composants les plus "fragiles": chipset, CPU, ram ... Ce sera donc elle qui "réagira" la première en cas de faiblesse de l'alimentation.

Bien sûr dans ton cas ce n'est qu'une supputation, il se peut que ce soit un composant qui, par vieillesse/usure, soit définitivement abimé.

----------

## supertux54

Rebonjour,

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> La CM est la plus sensible aux tensions irrégulières (sous-tensions, sur-tensions) car elle embarquent les composants les plus "fragiles": chipset, CPU, ram ... Ce sera donc elle qui "réagira" la première en cas de faiblesse de l'alimentation. 

 

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'une alimentation (de qualité bien sur) possède plusieurs étages pour délivrer des tensions différentes

tel que le : 12 V (alimentation CD, DD) , 5 V (un peu tout) et le 3,3 V (mémoire et composants basse tension (CPU, bridge) [Attention, cette description est TRES simplifiée].

Donc, maintenant, si tu as par exemple le 12 V en carafe (vu chez un copain avec une corsair neuve), l'ordi démarre mais ne va pas plus loin trop d'erreur.

Des fois, hélas, sur du bon marché, tout crame, pas de (vrai) fusibles sur l'alim et ta CM,mémoires,DD se transforme en grille-pain et il ne te reste plus que tes yeux pour pleurer.

Je te reconseille de pouvoir tester tes composants proc, mémoires et autres ailleurs avant de tout griller.

A plus

----------

## Fenril

Je vote aussi pour un problème d'alim, et pour le test un à un des composants pour cerner le problème.

----------

## d2_racing

Si tu as la chance de changer de power supply quelques instants pour tester, ça serait super, au moins tu pourrais savoir si c'est vraiment un problème d'alimentation.

----------

## jerep6

Voilà, j'ai le résultat : carte mère morte. D'après le réparateur l'alimentation est bonne est c'est la carte mère qui ne fonctionne plus.

Je suis donc à la recherche d'une carte mère socket 939 avec port PCI Express. Connaissez vous un site fiable (genre LDLC ou Materiel.net) ou on peut encore en trouver ? Au pire d'occasion ...

Merci à vous pour votre aide.

----------

## jerep6

J'ai changé de carte mère et le problème originel persiste (le pc se redémarre au bout de quelques secondes). J'ai donc effectuer des tests et résultat : l'alimentation est coupable.

----------

## d2_racing

Parfait ça, au moins tu as l'heure juste  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> J'ai changé de carte mère et le problème originel persiste (le pc se redémarre au bout de quelques secondes). J'ai donc effectuer des tests et résultat : l'alimentation est coupable.

 

Bravo le boulot du "réparateur" qui a même pas été capable de trouver ça.  :Neutral: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, le problème semble être mondiale, des clowns qui essayent de réparer des ordis, c'est fois c'est pas fort.

----------

